# RIP David Frost



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Sir David Frost, died yesterday on the cruise ship Queen Elizabeth
A sad loss to journalism
Best known for his 1977 interview with Richard Nixon


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes, Taggart & I were sorry to hear this. He was only 74 - 5 years above the average for men's lifespan when I was young, but now 11 years below it. David Frost was the daring young satirist of our salad days and will be missed.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

R.I.P. Sir David Paradine? Frost.

An odd Q&A team, Nixon & Frost...or was it Frost & Nixon? I liked the movie.


----------

